# Rocky Smallie’s?



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Any lake runs show up down low yet? I got one on the Chagrin last week but it seems like there are always more in the Rock.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Just steel and suckers so far


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Need some warm days for them to wake up.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Next week should be a go


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

My buddy got two on the Chagrin today. And a sheep head!


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld (Oct 3, 2017)

Got one yesterday on the rocky near the cedar point area. Good size fish.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Anymore bass reports on the rock?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Friend caught quite a few.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Went fishing for smallies today, I can confirm the lake runs are in


----------

